# Cleaning grill grates



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

What is the best way to clean the grates after you use them. Any special tricks or just a good cleaning while the grates are hot. Does anyone put any type of oil on them.


----------



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

I just "burn" em off by crankin the grill up then wire brush and spray w/ Grilling Pam. Smoker grates... I throw on the grill and do the same.


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok Thank you


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 16, 2008)

I just give them a good wire brush and sometimes a brush with some veg oil up near the firebox.


----------



## wutang (Sep 16, 2008)

I just clean them with a grill brush while still warm. If they get really bad then I find an excuse to grill something in the main chamber and "burn" the junk off while the grill is warming up


----------



## krusher (Sep 16, 2008)

if they are really nasty and you have a self cleaning oven toss them in there, that is what I do.  But then you need to season them again.


----------



## 1894 (Sep 16, 2008)

If it wasn't for cleaning off my chargriller grates my gas grill wouldn't see much use at all . Brush 'em , toast 'em , brush 'em , put back on smoker while still warm and wipe with fresh oil or spray with pam.


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks all. I donty have a gas grill (was raised to hate em) even though they are good when hurricanes hit. I never thought about the oven. Thanks again


----------



## solar (Sep 16, 2008)

Like everyone else, after I'm done smoking, I open the damper wide open and get it as hot as I can, then brush the grates with a wire brush and spray with some Pam or brush with cooking oil.


Just be sure that the racks aren't coated with that black coating that keeps them from rusting, self cleaning ovens reach really high temps and can cause that coating to burn. I have put my old cast iron skillets in the self cleaning mode to remove the old "seasoning" and re seasoned them. Just my 2Â¢


----------

